# Points I found in Georgia this week



## Larry Tillman (Oct 16, 2015)

View of both sides of points in found during Blackpower hunt in Georgia.  2 photos of boths side. What are they


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2015)

One on the left looks like a maybe second stage Abbey.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Oct 16, 2015)

What does second stage mean


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2015)

It`s been resharpened once.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Oct 16, 2015)

thanks


----------



## gaspur1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Did you leave them laying there?


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Dec 12, 2015)

gaspur1 said:


> Did you leave them laying there?



Why would he? He found them on private property with landowner permission.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 13, 2015)

The base is wrong to be an Abbey.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd call the one on the left a pickwick and the one on the right too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats & thanks for sharing.


----------

